# Bushing install review



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I installed Radius Rod bushings last night, I got to say what an improvement it made and why I didn't do this before. Under braking the car is more responsive, and I don't have the wheel shake under braking anymore. I still have to take it on a cruse to see if I have the wheel shake on certain road sufaces that has had me puzzled for along time. 

About two weekends ago I installed the x-member bushings along with the rear diff insert. I have a little more noise than I did with the soft rubber bushings but no big deal. The rear seems alittle more connected to the car than it did before and it don't seem to get upset as much while in corners going over imperfections. The bushings broght out my diff noise that was masked by the insulation of the rubber bushings:willy:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The diff insert is probably the culprit for most of the added noise. If I remember right it wasn't overly objectionable. If it's too much of a pain just make the car louder . I also didn't think that the diff one did much for me performance-wise. The much more expensive Harrop cover was a much better improvement. It's a little hard convincing people that bushings can make that much difference but as I noticed the improvement it got me on the road to replacing all of them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Ahh, the noise not bothing me. I have a twin disc clutch that makes alot of racket underthere that make people ask me whats wrong with my car:lol: Other than that rubber bushings is put there for NVH so by going with better bushings I can deal with it. Its still quieter than my F-body I'm slowly getting around to replacing all of my bushings. I have the rear radus rod bushings on the bench now just waiting to order the inner control arm bush, springs and struts to do them.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Are you planning on doing the rear lower control arm bushings?

mike
dms


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes I am. I'm looking to order some soon.


----------

